# How loud is your car?



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

*How loud/quiet is your car?*

Prior to starting down this road did you take measurement on your vehicle? Some of you do have extremely loud systems yet at the same time have done a ton of sheet metal work to quiet the noise. 

Decided to take a baseline calibration of my suv at idle and at 75 mph. Surprised really. 
Using this app:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kr.sira.sound

Model: 2009 Lexus RX350
Idle: 40 db
@75 mph: 75 db +-3

What surprised me was getting into my friend 2008 Ford F250 diesel his at idle was 45 db. Used the same app and were parked next to each other in front of his house. All is quiet out here right now. There's NOT a lot of difference in his idle & mine. Negligible really. 

What's your reading? It would be nice to see what other members cars are.
Found this site. Not sure of testing method or accuracy but cool they have a database.
Auto Decibel Database


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've never measured a car to see how noisy the car itself was before. Although I have some doubt about the accuracy of a phone app to measure this. Only measuring I do for how loud a car is, is using an SPL meter. I normally would use my TermLab meter for this but this is strictly for SPL.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Well thanks for chimming in anyway.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Hopefully we can attract more participants. For those of you not sure of the accuracy of phone apps here is a detailed analysis....
CDC - NIOSH Science Blog – So How Accurate Are These Smartphone Sound Measurement Apps?
A good read. 
Bottom line phone apps for the most part can be accurate to +-2 db. Granted a phone from Samsung vs Apple(which according to the article eliminated the high pass filter in their mics for better audio quality) will be different. Hard to believe so little interest in sound of our vehicle surroundings. At the very least this is a useful tool to help us add the the checklist on our next vehicle buy. Not make or break but it'll let you know what car to avoid.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll get to this sometime this week just for fun. Out or curiosity, what was your exact test method?

Obviously road tests won't be comparable since different roads are better and worse, but idle tests alone should show something.

Keep in mind the biggest source of noise at 75mph is noise cause by aerodynamics or the lack of.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

I just downloaded this app a few days ago for the same reason. I wanted to check how the car was before and after deadener. 

Different devices can have vastly different readings though, scroll through their pictures on their google play page. There is pic of a db meter next to a bunch of devices all with different readings. 

It would be good to compare with yourself for changes in your car though.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I'll get to this sometime this week just for fun. Out or curiosity, what was your exact test method?
> 
> Obviously road tests won't be comparable since different roads are better and worse, but idle tests alone should show something.
> 
> Keep in mind the biggest source of noise at 75mph is noise cause by aerodynamics or the lack of.


Thanks! My test method wasn't to scientific. On the idle it was late night on a residential street outside my friends house and all was dead quiet. Having just cruised over to his house with both our cars warmed up I took an informal reading. I did this outside for a reason just so I could eliminate acoustic echo from the garage. It was approximately 55 outside. So yes I do understand there are WAY to many variables to take I to consideration for each persons car. Tires, road conditions, headwinds, temperature etc. But as a general guide it's useful nonetheless even as I understand it its really for your own knowledge to your vehicle. Gives you a start anyway. Being over on the Lexus forum it's well known about the soft "ticking" of the injectors and not a damn thing you can do about that. So we debate this vehicle sound vs that at this price point etc. Usual banter.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

OK…I'm game. Downloaded the app. I'll do idle measurements of my 2005 Ram diesel tomorrow, but 75 mph is going to take me some time cuz all I have is Highway 1 around here (read curvy, hilly and 65 mph MAX safe except in rare instances.)


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

seafish said:


> OK…I'm game. Downloaded the app. I'll do idle measurements of my 2005 Ram diesel tomorrow, but 75 mph is going to take me some time cuz all I have is Highway 1 around here (read curvy, hilly and 65 mph MAX safe except in rare instances.)


Safety first! If all you can do is 55 mph then let it be that. Just note it so someone else who may have same truck as you can see your informal findings


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Still one of those cheap easy things to do that could lead to improvements. I would expect most cars to idle close in amplitude these days, it's really high speed that they differ.

I'll test our 2014 Kia Optima and my mom's 05 Kia Spectra.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

rxonmymind said:


> Safety first! If all you can do is 55 mph then let it be that. Just note it so someone else who may have same truck as you can see your informal findings


No doubt…otherwise the dB meter will be eerily silent and then redlined as I fly off the cliff and land in the Pacific. NOT lol.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Don't have a new enough car to feel like I'd be actually contributing to this thread. I'm driving a 99' Cavalier and at the moment, it hasn't much of an interior (no carpet, passenger seats, rear deck cover, rear quarter panels,etc etc) so it'd not be the least bit informative anyways. And after I put the interior back in, it will have extra deadening added, which would not allow for proper results for a comparison between cars. 

Still, I could participate, but I haven't a smart phone for the app. I do have a 4th Gen iPod Touch, which I've downloaded SPL meters on it before, but they all differ measuring the same thing. I also have a Radio Shack SPL meter, which may be more accurate.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

seafish said:


> No doubt…otherwise the dB meter will be eerily silent and then redlined as I fly off the cliff and land in the Pacific. NOT lol.


Lol! Say.....while your there could you take a reading of the ocean? :laugh: Cuss me out for the stupid idea AFTER the reading....be safe. Lol


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Still one of those cheap easy things to do that could lead to improvements. I would expect most cars to idle close in amplitude these days, it's really high speed that they differ.
> 
> I'll test our 2014 Kia Optima and my mom's 05 Kia Spectra.


We rented one on our Disneyland vacation trip and were impressed at how well it behaved and performed. I walked away from that thinking if that's the direction their headed then they'll do well for themselves.

Absolutely this really is for our own curiosity and a smidgen to the diy community to let them know how a stock vehicle or a heavily modified sound deadend one will be like. I suspect if this thread has legs we'll see someone at idle as low as a Tesla. I imagine a Honda CRX quadruple layered and hitting a low 30 db at idle. How cool would that be! Maybe even a Ford F250 Who knows.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

at 75MpH most noise come from tires, not engine/exhaust.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> at 75MpH most noise come from tires, not engine/exhaust.


Preach on brother. I HATE my tires. This was brought up in the Lexus forum and I agree. On my IS 350 were the original run flats and they sucked BIG time. Threw on some Continental control and the ride dropped to 68-70db from 78 db. So a noticeable improvement.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> at 75MpH most noise come from tires, not engine/exhaust.


Wind noise is equal or more important than tire noise at 75. According to GM, 75% of their wind tunnel usage now days is for reducing NVH.

Case in point, my significantly aeromodded neon was far quieter than it was without the aeromods, as evidenced by pulling all the mods off when I sold the car. Next time I do something like that, I'll get measurements.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Wind noise is equal or more important than tire noise at 75. According to GM, 75% of their wind tunnel usage now days is for reducing NVH.
> 
> Case in point, my significantly aeromodded neon was far quieter than it was without the aeromods, as evidenced by pulling all the mods off when I sold the car. Next time I do something like that, I'll get measurements.


Well I get to do something about BOTH wind noise from the overhead rack on my truck, as wells the singing from the commercial 19.5" Goodyear ties. I am hoping the MIchelins that I eventually replace them with will be quieter, but I actually have a plan to use Cascade VB3 (the lead/foam sandwich) on top of all of the wheel well liners. Overhead, I will use 3m acoustic thinsulate, as well as CLD underneath the headliner.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> at 75MpH most noise come from tires, not engine/exhaust.


Beat me to it.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

Just checked out my '91 Corolla sedan.

Idle - 47db
60mph - 77db
75mph - 79db

I'm on good stock size Michelin's and that was about as smooth as asphault gets around here. Car is all stock.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Noisiest roads i ever drove is by far in Florida, they use very rough mix of seashells in their concrete mix, noisy and eating rubber fast too. In Colorado i`d say average, best in Texas AZ and CA. THere is one road in Colorado straight as an arrow 17 miles long, only place I could take my Busa to about 200Mph a couple of times.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

There's a section of "test" highway, near me. 
Awhile back, I caught a program on the History (or maybe Science) channel, that talked about how they were testing new surfaces, to reduce road noise, for people living adjacent to major highways. 
Essentially it's mostly caused by air being squished under the tires.
They created small perpendicular channels, like a grate, that's supposed to reduce the effect.
While it may reduce noise for people living along the road, I can attest, from inside the car, it's at least 10 db louder than any road I've ever driven on.
I ****ing hate driving on it!
You can barely hold a conversation. It's that bad.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

They use that crap all over ca. Not only is it noisier in the car, but it causes a lot more spray from the tires when it's raining than normal asphalt. But, more and more they're using it, it's supposed to reduce maintenance costs.

One way to reduce a lot of "tire" noise is wheel skirts to reduce the air that gets in the wheel well. It's actually amazing how well this works. Downside? The vast majority of people think wheel skirts are ugly.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

toylocost said:


> Just checked out my '91 Corolla sedan.
> 
> Idle - 47db
> 60mph - 77db
> ...


That's awesome. Thanks. Now looking at your #'s it's almost dead on as my Lexus. That's something else ain't it? I have newer freshly paved roads, good tread on fairly new tires. Appreciate the effort.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

2014 Kia Optima SX Turbo

Idle - 48db
65mph - 79db

Now, I have to say, I'm not quite convinced on the accuracy of the app, and will probably retest with my cheapy spl meter, and once I can replace my laptop, my omnimic.

I say this because, driving down the freeway, on both asphalt and the ribbed pavement, both yielded the same 79db average. To top it off, I turned on the stereo, and put it at 43 of 45, and it showed an average of 84db, with the phone sitting on the center console lid for all tests. So then, I took the phone, with the volume un-changed, and put the mic directly against the speaker grill in the door, and it measured 85db. I'm using a galaxy s5, and the app linked above.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

rxonmymind said:


> That's awesome. Thanks. Now looking at your #'s it's almost dead on as my Lexus. That's something else ain't it? I have newer freshly paved roads, good tread on fairly new tires. Appreciate the effort.


There's no way my old corolla is the same as your new Lexus. I've driven an '06 RX and it was much quieter than my corolla.

I'm sure its because we are all using different devices. In the picture on the apps page some of them were reading 20db apart. I'm using a galaxy note 4.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

This is likely the case ^

I'll be remeasuring with a spl meter and the omnimic eventually
Cars at the dealer right now getting some bugs worked on.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> 2014 Kia Optima SX Turbo
> 
> Idle - 48db
> 65mph - 79db
> ...


It should have spiked over the ribbed, no? I know when I have mine at ear level going over the concrete causeway it spikes at 82 then settles down to 78 ish on the paved afterwards. The quietest is in Marin County(lots of money so roads are better) where the roads are butter smooth and typically doesn't get over 75db. Sometimes less.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

toylocost said:


> _There's no way my old corolla is the same as your new Lexus._ I've driven an '06 RX and it was much quieter than my corolla.
> 
> I'm sure its because we are all using different devices. In the picture on the apps page some of them were reading 20db apart. I'm using a galaxy note 4.


_HA! You should be in it_.:surprised:

But I'll buy you second statement. True it's different devices that's likely the cause. But for our personal data gathering it's good enough when projects are measured before & after sound deadening on the same roads, conditions etc...


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

^ I agree, before and after measurements are the real value here. Although in my case I still don't trust my phone/app enough to make it my baseline. Especially when my amon amarth cd at near full volume only showed as 5db louder than road noise at 65 mph.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

i drive a Prius... When i am in parking lots, i often have people walk in front of the car because they don't hear me coming - its actually one of my least favorite things about my car (driving in parking lots).

Stealth.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

That is weird. Hmm. Mine showed differences between ear level, knee level and by the driver window. A smidgen quieter in the back seat when given to my kids. Maybe that has to do with their bodies acting as a dampener.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol ^ My wife watched weeds. There's an episode where one of the guys buys his whole gang Prius's because its the perfect car to do drive-bys in, for that exact reason.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a turbo charged 1990 Acura with stiff springs, koni adjustables, poly bushings, some broken window guides in the doors and a bunch of mystery squeaks and rattles. Guess how loud it is.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

According to this APP meter, 79dB @ 75mph on the highway. LOL.


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I dont think I would use an app even for a baseline for this. The whole idea reminds me of the "boom stick". I bought one of those for $#!+$ and giggles and could never get repeatable results out of it. Not only that but I could have it in a car reading over 140dB on my TermLab meter and it would show about 128dB on the "boom stick". Figure I would probably get similar results with a phone app :mean:


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Those things maxed out at 130dB anyways, it wouldn't be capable of reading a real SPL system. They were and IMHO still are a joke. 

Sadly, my old Radio Shack meter has a similar limitation (126dB), but I'd like to think it's more accurate than that Scosche within it's measuring range (but don't we all like to believe such of items we've bought). Manual claims +/-2dB at 114dB for my Radio Shack meter. Still, hindsight, I probably shouldn't have bought it, but I was younger and knew next to nothing about it, or much else, at the time. This was nearly 15 years ago after all and I was in High School. 

I remember after getting it, some of my friends had system that measured 126dB, but oddly one of them was much louder than the others. Wasn't until after that one friend went to comp and came back saying he hit 143.xx that I looking into things more and realized the limitations of my meter. LOL


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Weigel21 said:


> Those things maxed out at 130dB anyways, it wouldn't be capable of reading a real SPL system. They were and IMHO still are a joke.
> 
> Sadly, my old Radio Shack meter has a similar limitation (126dB), but I'd like to think it's more accurate than that Scosche within it's measuring range (but don't we all like to believe such of items we've bought). Manual claims +/-2dB at 114dB for my Radio Shack meter. Still, hindsight, I probably shouldn't have bought it, but I was younger and knew next to nothing about it, or much else, at the time. This was nearly 15 years ago after all and I was in High School.
> 
> I remember after getting it, some of my friends had system that measured 126dB, but oddly one of them was much louder than the others. Wasn't until after that one friend went to comp and came back saying he hit 143.xx that I looking into things more and realized the limitations of my meter. LOL


Oddly I had readings from that meter over 130dB but those systems usually did less on my TermLab :laugh: The main problem is repeatable results. I could not get repeatable results I would trust. I mean even if its off 10dB if its always off 10dB then at least you could use it as a baseline. I know my TermLab is accurate based on side by side comparison with another TermLab and a freshly calibrated Audio Control SPL mic.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Interesting, Scoschce claims 130dB limit on it. I guess at least my Radio Shack model limits out where it claims to, hopefully it's within the accuracy spec as well, though given it's listed at 114dB specifically, it doesn't say much.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

I wonder at what price point one would have to go in order to get a reputable SPL/sound mic?
This one from Parts express has got good reviews.
Dayton Audio iMM-6 Calibrated Measurement Microphone for iPhone iPad Tablet and Android


I wish I knew someone who had a good one to compare systems. Aha! I'll use my wife's Samsung and my Daughter I phone to test. Why didn't I think of that?. We have five different phones in this family.


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

rxonmymind said:


> I wonder at what price point one would have to go in order to get a reputable SPL/sound mic?
> This one from Parts express has got good reviews.
> Dayton Audio iMM-6 Calibrated Measurement Microphone for iPhone iPad Tablet and Android
> 
> ...


You can set up and RTA with a laptop for about $100 and probably have something worthwhile. Plus you can use it as an RTA four tuning your system!

Scroll down on this page a little and they list what you need to get an RTA going...
TrueRTA

There is also a free program you can use with that equipment..
Room EQ Wizard

Basically what you need is...
$00 Laptop (Assuming you already have one)
$50 Measurement mic
$07 Mic cable
$43 USB mic interface

=$100 Total


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

well looks like this thread is going south a little, but I'd almost have to agree that this app need some sort of calibration for any given device. That being said, here are the dB numbers for my 2005 Ram quad cab long bed with lumber rack, powered by the powerful but not so quiet Cummins ISB.

At idle with all windows closed and dog in back-- 65 dB

At 50 mph, same as above-- 75 dB

At 60 mph -- 80 dB

At 65 mph with dog whimpering (jk) -- 85 dB

In any case, I WILL doing additional deadening as I plan an SQ upgrade this year, so at least I will have some baseline levels to compare to, which like all you guys are saying, is probably the only thing this app is good for.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Weigel21 said:


> According to this APP meter, 79dB @ 75mph on the highway. LOL.


According to your ears is that close or not even in the ball park? Do you have a quite or loud car?


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

toylocost said:


> You can set up and RTA with a laptop for about $100 and probably have something worthwhile. Plus you can use it as an RTA four tuning your system!
> 
> Scroll down on this page a little and they list what you need to get an RTA going...
> TrueRTA
> ...


Very cool. Thanks. Have to chew on that. First, I'll put out some feelers to see if anyone has one before dropping a Benjamin.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

seafish said:


> well looks like this thread is going south a little, but I'd almost have to agree that this app need some sort of calibration for any given device. That being said, here are the dB numbers for my 2005 Ram quad cab long bed with lumber rack, powered by the powerful but not so quiet Cummins ISB.
> 
> At idle with all windows closed and dog in back-- 65 dB
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back so quick. This is about having fun with it and it's not like were forming a a future thesis/dissertation off it. Well it'll be interesting to see what the revised numbers look lime after your sound deadening is completed


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

My question to those using the app and planning on doing a before and after. Have you tried or been able get repeatable results with it?


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

^^^ Yes. My daily commute is a very lengthy one of 90 miles one way. During this time I'm able to get long term repeatable results over the same lane & stretches of highways. Some.obviously quieter than others but it hasn't varied in my case. 
However I may throw a wrench into it this weekend and do a comparison of my wife's Samsung 4 & IPhone just over the first ten miles of my commute. We'll see how close the specs are.




Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

rxonmymind said:


> According to your ears is that close or not even in the ball park? Do you have a quite or loud car?


Sorry, my response was to The ///Man's question on guessing how loud his car is, not my car. I will go ahead and test, but as I had posted once before, my car literally has no interior at this point in time. That and my tires are practically bald, not to mention the car could use new shocks/struts. 180K and I'm thinking they are OEM.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Weigel21 said:


> Sorry, my response was to The ///Man's question on guessing how loud his car is, not my car. I will go ahead and test, but as I had posted once before, my car literally has no interior at this point in time. That and my tires are practically bald, not to mention the car could use new shocks/struts. 180K and I'm thinking they are OEM.


No interior! That's awesome! You might take the record for the loudest car. It'll probably defy physics and be 35 db since there's nothing to vibrate inside.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, no carpet, no center console, no passenger seat, no rear seat, no rear deck cover, no rear quarter interior panels, no floor trim panels, and no dash pad (passenger air bag is disconnected as it's exposed). 

I do still have door panels though, but that's only because they are simple enough to remove for deadening later on towards Spring. 

Oh, and the car still has the headliner, but no visors.:laugh:

Yeah, the car's really not worth putting so much time or any real amount of money into, I mean with 180K and a good deal of exterior rust, it really should be put to rest soon. But hey, I bought the car last year for $100 and with the exception of the stereo system (which I can and will remove when selling or scrapping the car), I've got around $600 invested in it after replacing the brakes, hubs, glove compartment latch, and doing a tune up, as well as paying for tags and sales tax.

Done some other things to the car as well, but they didn't cost anything, just my time. Soon I'll be putting lights on the safari bar, which that'll set me back around $30.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Found another use for this meter just tonight. Unrelated to care audio but sound nonetheless. Went out to take my wife to a nice restaurant as she baby sat our lovely grandson all week and she wanted a nice place to go. We chose Lucca's restaurant and requested a nice quiet corner. Lol. Wee were seated out on a brick lined covered heated patio. Nice. But on one side were six ladies well into the swing of things while on the other side was a going away party with about 15 collage kids. To say it was loud would have been an understatement. I pulled out the meter and the avg db level was 86 while the occasional spike in laughter hit 98 db. Our waiter saw our distress and moved us inside. There six guys sitting around a table were TALKING quietly. Unlike then six ladies who had to shout to be heard over each other. It was SOO nice to be inside. No sooner had we sat down that a foursome came in from the patio for the name reason. Then another couple. Became a pattern. I'm thinking 98 db. Acoustically that patio with the brick walls could seriously some acoustic panels, drapes and maybe some insulation one the metal corrugated metal roof.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Weigel21 said:


> Sorry, my response was to The ///Man's question on guessing how loud his car is, not my car. I will go ahead and test, but as I had posted once before, my car literally has no interior at this point in time. That and my tires are practically bald, not to mention the car could use new shocks/struts. 180K and I'm thinking they are OEM.


My car is very loud. Lol. I am going to work on rattles, but I can't do much about the suspension squeaks and engine noises.


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

Truck is a [email protected]
Car is [email protected]

Both scores are at the headrest (Meca)


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

My engine and exhaust aren't bad, it's the suspension and bald tires that are the main culprits I suspect that will make it noticeably louder than many other cars. There are some rattles, or should I say there were, but with majority of the interior out and no sub, rattles aren't really an issue... now. Well, I take that back, I do have my rear window broken loose, so it rattles with every little bump. Hell, you can see it visually jump up half an inch when you shut the door if the windows are up, due the the pressure in the car. Before removing my sub, I was able to see the rear window jump 1/8-3/16 of an inch along the top edge with heavier bass. And that was with a Polk MM1540 in a sealed downward firing enclosure getting no more than 150RMS or so. I'll tell you, downward firing will make everything that can rattle, do so. This is why there's no sub nor interior, as deadening is to be put in this spring. 

Back on topic, I can't download the APP the OP used, so I can't take any measurements using said APP. I can however use my Radio Shack meter and then half a dozen or so APPS on my iPod. Weather is a bit nasty, it's cold with snow on the ground, so I'm not about to mess around with the car. Sorry, but I'm a HUGE wimp when it comes to the cold, I blame poor blood circulation. My hands and feet are near ice cold year round, or so it seems. Heat on the other hand I've got no problems with, hell I still wear an M65 field jacket when it's triple digits. 

Another tidbit about me, this car is the first I've had with working A/C, LOL.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

ChaunB3400 said:


> Truck is a [email protected]
> Car is [email protected]
> 
> Both scores are at the headrest (Meca)


Could you clarify that? What is truck 53.3? Car 46? The hz I get. Thanks.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Truck - a wheeled vehicle for moving heavy articles: as
a : a strong horse-drawn or automotive vehicle (as a pickup) for hauling 

Pickup - a small truck with an enclosed cab and open back.

Car - a road vehicle, typically with four wheels, powered by an internal combustion engine and able to carry a small number of people.

:laugh:


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, given I couldn't download the app to use, I went ahead and used apps I already had and my SPL meter as well. Didn't do anything but the measurement of the car at idle, but here are the results.

Ambient temperature - 53*

Device used - iPod Touch 4th gen

Apps used and levels measured

JL Audio App - 49.4dB 

Decibel meter (free) - 62dB Average 72dB PEAK (think it registered the clicking of the button on the iPod)

dB Volume - 50dB weighting off

Sound Level - 54dB

SPL Spectrum analyzer - 47.xx dB

Etani RTA - 43.28

RTA Lite - 44dB

I also used my Radio Shack SPL meter, which go the following results;

64dB with C weighting (32Hz-10kHz)

N/A - too low of a reading with A weighting (500Hz to 10kHz)

Meter's range is from 50-126dB


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

This app has other uses too... I decided to use it on my girlfriend the other day while she was napping. She runs a white noise app with her phone, it registered at 20db. But her snoring spiked it to 51db! She wasn't as excited to figure that out as I was :/

Edit: that means she snores louder than my car idles ...


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

toylocost said:


> This app has other uses too... I decided to use it on my girlfriend the other day while she was napping. She runs a white noise app with her phone, it registered at 20db. But her snoring spiked it to 51db! She wasn't as excited to figure that out as I was :/
> 
> Edit: that means she snores louder than my car idles ...


Now that's funny.... You just gave me an idea...:laugh:


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

toylocost said:


> This app has other uses too... I decided to use it on my girlfriend the other day while she was napping. She runs a white noise app with her phone, it registered at 20db. But her snoring spiked it to 51db! She wasn't as excited to figure that out as I was :/
> 
> Edit: that means she snores louder than my car idles ...


That is funny. This could get my stupid a$$ in trouble.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^go for it!! Just pretend you're nearby toying with the phone. Should be less obvious than taking a photo!!!


----------



## artv4nd3l4y (Jul 11, 2015)

I can guarantee my car is one of the loudest, although a straight piped would be a little louder. Acura Integra 2000 LS came with the biggest can on it, so huge. I want to get a decibel meter but I'm pretty sure this is loud because when I drive by cars it sets off their alarms. Hilarious, only thing louder is a motorcycle or as I said straight piped, I would've gotten stock exhaust but I really don't mind it. Actually before I got my system, I could hardly hear the door speakers that were only in the back. It's not that far away. 
And for anyone using a phone app for this test, here's my experience with it:
Played music at certain volume, then increased just a bit to see if it made sense. Well they're pretty terrible programs and worthless, need a real decibel meter. I thought the phone app was absolutely worthless, just my two cents after my experience. Maybe there's a better one, but I doubt it.


----------

